# Full or Part time Layout Designer for Modiphius (London, UK)



## modiphius (May 2, 2015)

Hi all we're looking for a full or part time layout designer with InDesign and Photoshop skills to work at our office in London, UK. Salary is dependant on experience. Modiphius is a fast growing tabletop games publisher with brands like Conan, Thunderbirds, Infinity, Dust Adventures, Mindjammer, Mutant Year Zero and many more. 

Please contact us via www.modiphius.com/contact


----------



## Hybridartifacts (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi,

Did you find someone? I know a layout designer who might be interested if not.


----------



## modiphius (Oct 19, 2015)

sure please get them in touch!


----------



## Hybridartifacts (Oct 19, 2015)

I will send them the details from here. Thanks for getting back so quickly


----------

